# Mouse Mold Needed



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I need to find a mold in the shape of a mouse - something like an ice cube tray that will make mouse-shaped "cubes" or even individual molds - that can be used to form a cat food treat (meat) that I'll be providing to my clients, and, if they're well received to one or two local pet food stores. Any suggestions on where to get such a mold - companies that may make them to order perhaps?

Shel


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Source 1

Source 2

Source 3

Source 4


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I had a totally different picture in my mind when I read the name of this thread, Shel.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, Mudbug ....

Source 3 looks to be exactly what I want. Unfortunately, I can't find any contact info on the site. I'd like to know the size of these mice ice thingies. But the molds look to be about perfect. I'll check the site further and see what I can find, although I think I did a pretty thorough search earlier.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

And what picture did you have? 

Shel


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

prolly the same I had moldy mouse dead maybe. thats why I dropped in ..why would anyone want moldy mice. yuk.
ICE MICE ICE CUBE TRAY
try this


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link ... this appears to be the same product posted in an earlier link but at 1/2 the price :smiles: 

Shel


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You could do a search for chocolate sweet moulds! My children adored making chocolate mice when they were children. I still have the moulds which were are of plastic - there were six on a sheet.


----------

